

Use a Load Generator to Test Your Server Software (2001) - MichaelCrawford
http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/web-application-testing/load-generators.html

======
MichaelCrawford
This is the third section of a longer article that also discusses what
validators are as well as how to enable validation with a DOCTYPE declaration,
however I figure most people know all that stuff these days.

This particular section is one of the more popular of the pages on my site.

